# trivia question driving me nuts



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I heard a fragment of music today, coming from a house I was walking past.
I first heard it decades ago, in private school by the Vicar on a pianno a few days after JFK was shot..
It is by a british composer, a member of the nobility.
He had a pet giraffe and dyed the pigeons bright colours and released them to fly around his estate.
I think his name was Benton or something similar?
I need to start doing those japanese mind puxzzles to slow down my mental aging. 
That, or another bottle of single malt scotch.


----------



## going grey (May 22, 2006)

Lord Berners


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

THANKYOU! I'll sleep easy tonight.


----------

